

HTML5 experience on iPad Vs Nexus One - ilike

iPad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfmbZkqORX4<p>Nexus One: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEUw7RyBrZA<p>Flash on Nexus One: http://vimeo.com/9596010
======
sendos
The Flash on Nexus One video is pretty impressive.

If this is the true user experience when it gets released to consumers, that
would be awesome.

------
arnorhs
great comparison. You should have put this together in a blog entry or
something like that.

------
drivebyacct
tl;dr? I'm not really a video guy.

~~~
lazugod
TL;DR: HTML5's canvassed animations are very slow (on the given mobile
devices), Flash on Android is adequately speedy.

